# 07 Jun 06:  Taliban Claims Canadian Soldiers Abducted In Afghanistan



## reccecrewman (7 Jun 2006)

CTV News has just reported as a breaking story that some Canadian troops may have been abducted in Afghanistan.  Absolutely no details to go with this as of now.  If it turns out to be true, my thoughts and prayers for our brave troops safe release.

Regards


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Jun 2006)

I REALLY hope its not true.  If true this changes things.


----------



## MikeM (7 Jun 2006)

Have been searching the news networks, haven't seen anything yet. Hope this is certainly not true.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Jun 2006)

CTV news
Al Jazera reported that an unspecified number of Can troops were abducted by the Taliban.

The military is doing a head count as we speak.


----------



## military granny (7 Jun 2006)

they don't know if this is taliban propaganda or truth as of yet


----------



## reccecrewman (7 Jun 2006)

It is 25 past 12 noon, CTV is talking about it now, apparently, Al Jazeera is broadcasting that they have an unspecified number of Canadian soldiers - The higher echelon in A-Stan is now trying to veryify the claim by ensuring everyone ther is accounted for.  It may be true it may be BS.  I'm hoping to God it's B.S.

Regards


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Jun 2006)

OPSEC is absolutely crucial here. Everybody please mind their obligations. The enemy is watching.


----------



## old medic (7 Jun 2006)

Military probes report of abducted Cdn. soldiers



> Updated Wed. Jun. 7 2006 12:24 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Jun 2006)

I don't think anything is being reported here that hasn't been on the news Whiskey.  None the less it is always wise to tread lightly.


----------



## Booked_Spice (7 Jun 2006)

oh god...

Please say it is not true....where did you see this..???


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Jun 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060503/afghanistan_soldier_060607/20060607?hub=TopStories

Theres the link to article on CTV that OM reproduced.


----------



## military granny (7 Jun 2006)

CTV newsnet is reporting on it and updating constantly


----------



## Springroll (7 Jun 2006)

Crossing my fingers hoping that it is not true......


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Jun 2006)

As mentioned it will take quite a long time to physically acocunt for all the pers on the ground in all the places they are currently deployed.  Not to mention those on leave et al.


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Jun 2006)

"They are right now doing a head count among the 2,300 or so soldiers that are stationed here to see whether any are missing, but they don't believe that any are," Chao said.

And Quagmire raises a good point with accounting for those on leave, some person's could have been abducted on leave in a foreign country, so it's not 100% that it is a member that is right now on Op's

I hope it's not true and I'm confident that it wont be, but let's not get into a tizzy before something more solid comes out.
yes it's easier said then done when it's not my loved one/ friend out there I know.

if this helps at all

 "The reports are very sketchy right now, even as to the claim the Taliban have made that they have abducted Canadian soldiers," he said, adding that the group has been known to release fallacious statements in the past.

"Occasionally we hear from the Taliban large claims such as this or other claims that they've in fact killed coalition soldiers and often times they've turned out to be proven wrong," he said.

All quotes are from CTV news.


----------



## therev (7 Jun 2006)

Very upsetting news.  Lets hope that it's all propoganda and not a reality.  In the meantime, I'll do what padres do best - pray hard.


----------



## old medic (7 Jun 2006)

> Military probes report of abducted Cdn. soldiers
> 
> Updated Wed. Jun. 7 2006 12:43 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## jonsey (7 Jun 2006)

I hope this isn't true, but if it is, I hope that the abducted are found safe, quickly, and the abductors are dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (7 Jun 2006)

After situations like this, I tend to be a bit skeptical about stories like this...


----------



## Trinity (7 Jun 2006)

This is all to see how we react.

And even by posting, we fuel the fire they want to see.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Jun 2006)

lol


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Jun 2006)

CBC reports that the CDS says the report is false.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (7 Jun 2006)

Don't be suprised when Al Jazera starts posting "pictures" of the captured Canadian Soldier...  :


----------



## pbi (7 Jun 2006)

Before we laugh too hard with relief, remember that we had guys "abducted" in FRY by a much less dangerous and determined belligerent.

Cheers


----------



## paracowboy (7 Jun 2006)

it's crap. Plain and simple.


----------



## old medic (7 Jun 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/06/07/canadian-soldiers.html




> Canadian troops not captured: Hillier
> Last Updated Wed, 07 Jun 2006 13:36:11 EDT
> CBC News
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 Jun 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> Don't be suprised when Al Jazera starts posting "pictures" of the captured Canadian Soldier...  :



Too right. Because a Calgary Highlander is worth five of any other regiment. 

Even if he does wear his anklets on the wrong feet.  :


----------



## TMM (7 Jun 2006)

PErhaps the thrread title can be changed to "Taliban *Claims* Canadian Soldiers *Abducted In Afghanistan?"


----------



## Centurian1985 (7 Jun 2006)

Latest search as of 1 pm CST.

Canadian abducted from oil rig in Nigeria (02 June)
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/06/02/nigeria-attacks-hostage.html
"A group called the Movement for the Emancipation of the Niger Delta has been carrying out a campaign of attacks and abductions. Their actions have cut Nigeria's oil exports by a quarter."

Hiller denies story of abduction (07 June)
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/06/07/canadian-soldiers.html
"Canada's top soldier is denying a report that an unknown number of Canadian soldiers has been captured by Taliban forces.  Gen. Rick Hillier, chief of defence staff who is in Newfoundland on Wednesday, told CBC News the report is false.  Canadian forces in Afghanistan are conducting a head count after Al-Jazeera television quoted Taliban sources as saying the group had abducted Canadian troops. The network later said the sources were second hand and is now downplaying the story."

Does not appear to be true at this time. 

(mod edit - in relation to the same comment made on another thread, could be an attempt to determine effects of such an event on Canadian troops and population back home.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jun 2006)

http://counterterrorismblog.org/2006/06/deathwatch_in_action_real_acti.php

Likely an Info Op campaign... and the Canadian media grabbed it and ran with it.


----------



## KevinB (7 Jun 2006)

FWIW the UNPROFOR comparision is NOT valid 

WE know they (the bad guys) are trying to abduct westerners/coalition forces -- AND I dont think anyone is going to let themselves be taken alive after seeing the Al jazeera video shows in the past...


----------



## reccecrewman (7 Jun 2006)

I'm relieved to hear that it was a hoax........ and I can definitely agree with the statement of "nobody will let themselves be taken alive after seeing the al-jazeera video".  Whats the point of surrendering to a group thats merely going to give you a tortuous death to be placed on exhibition on the internet?

Regards


----------



## MarkOttawa (7 Jun 2006)

Post from Bill Roggio, embedded with CF, "Media Death Watch in action on purported kidnapped Canadian soldier".
http://counterterrorismblog.org/2006/06/deathwatch_in_action_real_acti.php

Excerpt:

'Tonight I had the displeasure of witnessing the Death Watch in action. An Al Jazeera report, based on an unsubstantiated claim from an unnamed Taliban source, indicated a Canadian soldier was kidnapped in Afghanistan. Reuters repeated the unsubstantiated claim, which later morphed into an unspecified number of Coalition troops. Canada's Globe and Mail, in a rush to press, misidentified the lead Canadian Public Affairs Officer, Major Scott Lundy, as the "spokesman for NATO Special Forces" (the webmaster later corrected this and removed the reference to Major Lundy altogether.)

The Canadian media rushes into action, trying to get to the bottom of the story which very likely is a Taliban information operation. Cell phones are buzzing, reporters are pressing the public affairs officers for quotes. The Death Watch is in full news-gathering mode. Media outlets in Canadian are requesting live interviews and quick columns from their reporters at the airfield. The Canadian forces are in turn conducting a headcount but discount the reports, as this has happened in the past. If this is a false report, as it likely is, the propaganda machine of al-Qaeda and the Taliban has succeeded yet again in manipulating the Western media into doing their bidding. The DeathWatch continues as I submit this post, and Al Jazeera is downplaying the reports of the kidnapping.'

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Infanteer (7 Jun 2006)

You got to admit, a trigger-happy press is a good target for psyops.  It is probably a weakness we have inherited from globalization.  With network news and the internet, news agencies are not able to sit on the story until press time; if you wait for a story to develop, your competitor has already beat you to the most "hits" on the website because he ran with whatever he could....


----------



## HDE (7 Jun 2006)

Here in Ontario one of the Toronto AM stations spent an hour or more on the issue of whether or not the "terror arrests" have became a "media frenzy" :


----------



## Franko (8 Jun 2006)

Just goes to prove my point I've been making for years....

The media blows things way out of poportion and runs amoke with unsubstantiated info, at times.

Don't believe everything you read or hear in the news folks.....there is always a slant, based mostly on speculation.

I can only imagine the "experts" on the AM programs that HDE was listening to.     :

Regards


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Jun 2006)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> The Canadian media rushes into action, trying to get to the bottom of the story which very likely is a Taliban information operation.
> Mark
> Ottawa



I don't understand the references to "psyops" or "information operation." So the Taliban gets the Canadian press to report on an untrue allegation....what exactly is gained in material terms? I'm not getting it. In other words, so what?


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Jun 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I don't understand the references to "psyops" or "information operation." So the Taliban gets the Canadian press to report on an untrue allegation....what exactly is gained in material terms? I'm not getting it. In other words, so what?



Scares the Crap outta Joe and Jane Civy, filling their heads with images of canadian Soldiers on tape being executed and beheaded.... not pleasant to think about at all... weakens resolves amongst the average canadian, and has them start thinking even more "we should bring our boys home" 

I know from people I talk to, most of them cant belive id volunteer to go to afghanistan, and they all say the same thing: its so dangerous over there, its not safe for you to go, etc..... 

no matter how many times you explain to them that (a) its part of our job to go to dangerous places, and (b) I am a trained Soldier Capable of going into combat, they just dont seem to get it..... 

if any average Canadians are reading this I have a message for you:  We Appreciate your concern, in fact saying thank you, and telling us that you support us, means more to us then you could ever imagine. But, we agreed to join, and we knew the risks. those serving overseas understood this, and for those soldiers who have made the sacrifice, it was done in the hope that you will never have to. 
But thats only my opinion, and im running on fumes right now, I need sleep.


----------



## old medic (8 Jun 2006)

Perhaps this is a good time to review a past editorial:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44236.0.html


----------



## The_Pipes (8 Jun 2006)

Thompson, You couldn't have said anything more true if you tried... about both the Joe and Jane civvy and about the people you talk to. That situation applies to more than just yourself unfortunately  :


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jun 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I don't understand the references to "psyops" or "information operation." So the Taliban gets the Canadian press to report on an untrue allegation....what exactly is gained in material terms? I'm not getting it. In other words, so what?


You don't get it?  Listen to the talk in the House of Commons.  Look what affect this has had on the NDP Defence Critic.  Do you understand now?


----------



## reccecrewman (8 Jun 2006)

MD, George is right.  Believe me when I say that those who would visit harm upon us in Afghanistan know full well we have a minority government in power right now.  They know that any amount of pressure placed on our government to withdrawel from Afganistan is a small victory for them.  They want public opinion to shift in overwhelming favour of a full withdrawel of CF personnel from that theatre.  ANy means by which they can accomplish this goal is what they will do.  IED attacks, suicide bombers, propaganda, terrorist attacks home and abroad.......... it all adds up for them.

We must stand firm and not let our resolve be broken by their fear and intimidation tactics.  Peace and stability do not come with a cheap price tag.  The western world gave in to Hitler time and again to appease him at the expense of other Nations freedom until we could not afford to give in any longer and we paid for it in the long run.  We give these scumbags what they want by pulling out now, our men and women who have so far gave their all there will have died for nothing.  We cannot accept this....... we cannot affod to accept this.  They will only get stronger if we leave and Afghanistan will once again revert to a lawless haven for them to breed more of their kind to come back and kick us right in the a$$.

Our forefathers built a reputation that many Canadians have forgotten. We became a "peacekeeping" nation, a Country who is afraid of seeing their sons and daughters come home in bodybags. Canadians gradually became accustomed to the CF doing these missions and came to believe that was our role on the world stage.  However, there are many a senior NCO in the military today who remember the heady days of training for the big red war machine to come from the East, guns blazing.  These men in West Germany who wore the red and white on their shoulders were not daisy eyed peacekeepers - they were warriors who trained hard for the war that never came.  Our reputation was built in the blood soaked fields of Flanders - Second Ypres, Mount Sorrel, Vimy, Third Ypres, Arras & Amiens.  The reputation was added to in the Second World War. Almost 112,000 Canadians paid with their lives to get this proud reputation of the Canadian soldier being a force not to be reckoned with.

It's reasons just like the above mentioned that give concrete reason for us to remember the past.  We cannot forget their sacrifices they made for us by turning tail and running at the first sign of trouble.  We must dig our heels in and refuse to budge, show them that their cowardly attacks will not break our resolve.  We've stood up against much more formidable foes in the past and came out the victors.  
This is my view on the situation.

Regards


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Jun 2006)

We really are down on civilians these days, aren't we...All the Joe and Jane civvies I associate with thought the claims ridiculous and dismissed them out of hand. They don't trust the media - especially al Jazeera - any more than us. *shrug* Though admittedly I don't hang with any Toronto soccer moms.  Pretty pathetic attempt to rile people if you ask me. That the NDP got their knickers in a twist is hardly surprising. If "they" want to consider that a victory, let them; it has no material effect on the conduct of the war - we voted on it and committed to 2009. 

They can only cry wolf so many times.  Another reason for us to bemoan the lack of CADPAT in 1/6 scale if you ask me. ;D

Nice summation, reccecrewman, but you're preaching to the choir here!


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jun 2006)

So, I take it Michael, that you have no concepts of what 'Asymmetric Warfare' is all about?


----------



## reccecrewman (8 Jun 2006)

LOL - MD, That last blurb by me wasn't so much directed at the men and women in uniform, but rather to the numerous guests and visitors this site gets who don't wear the uniform.  I fully realise that our men and women in uniform don't require a sell speech.........

Regards


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Jun 2006)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> LOL - MD, That last blurb by me wasn't so much directed at the men and women in uniform, but rather to the numerous guests and visitors this site gets who don't wear the uniform.  I fully realise that our men and women in uniform don't require a sell speech.........
> 
> Regards



Well, it was a good one anyway.  I don't normally do this but ... +1.


----------



## TMM (8 Jun 2006)

Nice speech there.



			
				reccecrewman said:
			
		

> We became a "peacekeeping" nation, a Country who is afraid of seeing their sons and daughters come home in bodybags. Canadians gradually became accustomed to the CF doing these missions and came to believe that was our role on the world stage.



Of course no one wants bodybags returning home instead of bodies. It's an often sad,sordid, sickening line of work and thank god some people have the bollocks and stomach to handle it. Believe me I can't so I appreciate immeasurably those who can and do. 

I think that for the most part the line in the sand for A-stan support is not very flexible; most people will not change their opinions on the mission. What pisses me off is knowing that the same people who call for a pullout will,if said pullout happens, be bitching and complaining 10 years from now about how "we" never did anything, ignored the plight of burqa'ed women, uneducated children and oppressed poppy farmers by turning our backs on them and leaving.


----------

